
CoinSwitch – Aggregator of Cryptocurrency Exchanges - ashish343
What problem does CoinSwitch solve?<p>Problem 1: Not all coins are available on all or most exchanges.
Problem 2: Even for coins available on most exchanges there is a difference in price of the coin due to limited supply and demand.
Problem 3: Every exchange has complex buy and sell procedure.<p>And because of the above problems users have to create accounts on multiple exchanges.<p>Solution: CoinSwitch.<p>CoinSwitch is an aggregator platform that aggregates multiple exchanges and hence supports all the coins supported by these exchanges. It also provides the benefit of comparing prices across multiple exchanges and fulfilling the order without having to create an account at any of the partner exchanges. All of these with a unified user experience is what makes CoinSwitch stand out in the cryptocurrency industry.
======
ashish343
[https://www.coinswitch.co](https://www.coinswitch.co)

